# Pop eye with flake or fuzz over eyes???



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

SOLVED

Thanks for your help everyone! After just the first major water change all of the weird fuzzies went away, and after the second (the next day) the cloudy eye and pop eye were all gone! I continued large water changes and melafix for the rest of the week just in case, but she hasn't had any other problems.

I am going to buy a 10 gallon for her as soon as I can, as I wasn't able to keep a steady cycling in the 3 gallon. I want that pretty 20 gallon, but I wouldn't have anywhere to put it... Anyway, thanks guys!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There is a disease called cloudy eye. Post a pic if you can. flakes could be an injury or a nasty skin-eating disease like columnaris. Definitely keep the water clean and use something anti-septic. Next try to identify an illness you can treat for. 

Nitrates should be up in a "cycled" tank but plants can screw the numbers by eating the nitrate or eating the ammonia (and starving the cycle), Nitrate tests are also the first ones to fail. Keeping a cycle in a 3 is a challenge. If you ever suspect the cycle is messed up, treat it like a uncycled tank and do massive water changes.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Ack, I searched for that on wikipedia. It said it can kill the fish even faster in warmer temperature. So the heater is off, but I don't have air conditioning, so it won't get very cold in here anyway.

I used some melafix, but I suppose I should use something else? Something stronger? It says it is an antiseptic, but if I can afford something that is better I would prefer that. 

I will do a... well a large water change just in case that helps. But first I have to make dinner for everyone -_- I wish I would have noticed that someone responded sooner.

Oh, also, I can't really take a picture of it. Well, not one where you can actually see anything anyway, but it kind of looks like a paper thin whitish layer. Like... Like a thin layer of dead skin or something. I keep going between that it is definitely fuzzy and definitely not. I looked up cloudy eye and I am pretty sure that isn't it. My fish has completely black eyes, just like she did before. They just happen to be bulging out of her head and possibly harboring a fleash eating disease DX

edit: WAIT WAIT! I shined a flashlight in her bowl and her eyes do look cloudy! It may just be too dark to tell without a light (can't wait to get one -_-).

edit again: Alright, so it looked like some of the weird skin like stuff fell off of her, but more is back. Almost like she is shedding it or something and it just keeps growing. I got my step mom to take a picture with her camera though, so here it is.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The eye is possibly peeling, like getting rid of a scab. Don't panic. Keep the water clean.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

=O Wow, that makes me feel so much better. I have put some melafix in there, should I continue with that or stop?

I changed two of the three gallons, but I was afraid to go any further to stress the fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Continue. It makes a good tonic to fight off secondary infection.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright, I did another water change with as much as I could get out without the fish being trapped without any (because it was tank cleaning day today). How often should I do big water changes until the pop eye goes away?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. The answer is- until it goes away


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

For popeye you can use Erythromycin. It should get rid of the popeye. Also keep your tank water clean.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

So sorry guys, I should have done an update. My fish is all better. I will edit the first post with results, and then start a new forum because my sister's fish is in trouble DX


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Glad to hear it. I find myself moving to bigger and bigger tanks, they are just more stable and less work.


----------

